# 11/26 Raw Discussion Thread: Ambrose Unleashed



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Fiserv Forum, Milwaukee, WI*​


> This past Monday night on Raw, Dean Ambrose led Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins on a wild chase through the STAPLES Center, culminating in a physical altercation that left The Kingslayer laid out in the middle of the ring. Does The Lunatic Fringe have the advantage heading into his title match against his former Shield brother at WWE TLC?











*Ambrose on the offensive*​


> Dean Ambrose has clearly taken up residence in the mind of Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins. Incensed and ready for a fight, The Kingslayer pursued The Lunatic Fringe all around the STAPLES Center this past Monday, finally getting his hands on his former Shield brother at the end of the night in the middle of the ring.
> 
> Ambrose was ready, though. Following a well-timed low blow, the Hounds of Justice turncoat incapacitated Rollins with two consecutive Dirty Deeds.
> 
> Will Rollins suffer a similar fate on Dec. 16 at WWE TLC, when he defends his title against the bitter Rollins?











*Braun Strowman out of action*​


> At the hands of Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre and Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman sustained a shattered right elbow this past Monday night, moments after he was granted a Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match against Corbin at WWE TLC that, if he were to win, would grant him a Universal Championship opportunity against Brock Lesnar at the Royal Rumble event.
> 
> With The Monster Among Men now requiring surgery, has the Acting Raw General Manager spared himself from a mauling at WWE TLC?











*“The Facebreaker” awaits The Baddest Woman on the Planet*​


> After Ronda Rousey defended the Raw Women’s Championship against Mickie James in an unscheduled title bout this past Monday night on Raw, Nia Jax, with Tamina at her back, greeted The Rowdy One on the entrance ramp. The smiling Irresistible Force held up her right fist — the very fist that broke the face of SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch — as a stirring reminder that the same fate could befall The Baddest Woman on the Planet when they clash for the Raw Women’s Title at WWE TLC.
> 
> Will Jax come to regret taunting one of the most dangerous female athletes walking the planet today?











*Roode & Gable get their Raw Tag Team Title opportunity vs. AOP*​


> After humiliating Drake Maverick in the catering area for his embarrassing (and pants-ruining) accident at Survivor Series, Bobby Roode & Chad Gable scored what many would consider an upset victory over Raw Tag Team Champions AOP this past Monday night, bringing the Glorious pair even closer to Team Red’s tandem titles.
> 
> Now WWE.com has learned that Roode & Gable will finally get their golden opportunity as they take on AOP in a Raw Tag Team Championship Match this Monday night on Raw.
> 
> Can Roode & Gable's magic strike twice or will it be a Glorious beatdown at the hands of the infuriated champs? Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Elias walks into a showdown with "The All Mighty"*​


> Two weeks ago on Raw, Elias cracked jokes at Lio Rush's expense, and paid the price when Rush ensured "The All Mighty" Bobby Lashley's count-out victory and a spot on the Raw Men's Survivor Series Team.
> 
> The 24-Year-Old Piece of Gold again owned real estate inside Elias' head last week, when he pulled his attention away and right into the path of Lashley's vicious Spear during a Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Match.
> 
> Now, Elias has the chance to gain a measure of retribution in a one-on-one clash with Lashley this Monday night on Raw, but will he be able to remain focused on his opponent and keep The Man of the Hour's meddling at bay?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Bobby Roode with Chad Gable. Just... :bunk

I'll never get used to seeing Roode booked like such a jabroni when he could be running the game like a boss.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

This show is way to heel heavy now that Braun's out. Only babyfaces I care about now are Rollins and Ronda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No buys for No talent Nepotism Nia. #Cakeslayer.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nia ought to start doing the fist bump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Ambrose unleashed."

:bjpenn


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Ambrose heel turn looked a lot better in my head than it has looked on Raw. IDK why, but it's not really clicking for me. They need to do something more with it, because it's kinda underwhelming thus far. Maybe cause they had to rush it due to Roman it didn't get the right build up or something. I still don't understand why he turned on Rollins after they won the titles, and then effectively forfeited that championship for nothing. I feel like they maybe should have waited till after SSeries for the heel turn too, then SSeries wouldn't have been a pointless detour in the storyline.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sincere said:


> The Ambrose heel turn looked a lot better in my head than it has looked on Raw. IDK why, but it's not really clicking for me. They need to do something more with it, because it's kinda underwhelming thus far. Maybe cause they had to rush it due to Roman it didn't get the right build up or something. I still don't understand why he turned on Rollins after they won the titles, and then effectively forfeited that championship for nothing. I feel like they maybe should have waited till after SSeries for the heel turn too, then SSeries wouldn't have been a pointless detour in the storyline.


But see, they want us to keep thinking that way so we'll keep tuning in to RAW every week to see if it gets better. They're milking the begeezus out of this with every week they can get until TLC. I honestly think if they want to keep doing this though the least they could do is craft better segments than they're doing now. Makes me wish this had Sami Callihan directing it or somebody who can write this material better.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll tune in for Ronda that's it
Maybe Corbin if Steph doesn't decide he needs to be made into a bitch a gain


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean and Seth the main focus of the preview, as they should be (Y)


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Good, set that lunatic loose


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm a huge Ambrose fan and am thankful he's getting more screen time although his whole promo last week was kind of odd and I expected better 

Although with that being said most promos these days are nothing to rock your world



Alexander_G said:


> Bobby Roode with Chad Gable. Just... :bunk
> 
> I'll never get used to seeing Roode booked like such a jabroni when he could be running the game like a boss.




Are you surprised he's a TNA guy and its really no secret that they bury and hold down TNA people ( Roode, Young, Aries, Storm, Joe, Vega, Rayne, and even Styles)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Only reason for me to even care about the show is Ambrose/Rollins feud at this point and nothing else. *_


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It's amazing I come to this thread every week thinking this will be the week I will watch Raw again... and outside of 2 or 3 shows, I haven't watched Raw coming on 9 months.. 2018 might be the most unwatchable year in WWE for me.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Way too many heels at this point.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Dean and Seth have multiple segments spilled across the whole show again. Loved last weeks segments. And hopefully they kick Raw off too. It's the only thing I give a shit about on this show.

Will Bray return, seeing as he appeared at the live event this weekend?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066887925508513793


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

No Braun tonight?? Without him this is going to be a rough show. Hopefully something big happens with Rollins/Ambrose and Elias, that's about all I have left. :/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This preview :mj4

Outside of Seth/Dean there really isn't much to look forward to lol.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Hopefully Dean and Seth have multiple segments spilled across the whole show again. Loved last weeks segments. And hopefully they kick Raw off too. It's the only thing I give a shit about on this show.
> 
> Will Bray return, seeing as he appeared at the live event this weekend?


You saying this is the only reason I am watching tonight now. Bray NEEDS to come back or this show looks....really bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who is ready for more WWFuckery, will Ronda cry again tonight?




Alexander_G said:


> Bobby Roode with Chad Gable. Just... :bunk
> 
> I'll never get used to seeing Roode booked like such a jabroni when he could be running the game like a boss.


yeah Rhoode is wasted on Raw, put him on SD, he would be a perfect opponent for the heel DB


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Yo, haven't watched a single raw segment since da big dawg left, what's whappening.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

corbin vs.........................balor......yup.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll basically die happy if it's Bray Wyatt who answers the open challenge.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Yo, haven't watched a single raw segment since da big dawg left, what's whappening.


Him not being around makes the heart grow fonder. DA BIG DOG is now the biggest face on the planet.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

So tired of shield members being the focus of every show. Another Raw I will not watch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So we have:

Roode/Gable vs AOP (again)
Corbin vs Balor (again)
Elias vs Lashley (again)
Rollins Open Challenge which most likely will be a dissapointment (wishing for a 205 live guy, expecting Jinder)
Whatever the hell they do with the women, probably Nia squashing more geeks and Ruby getting her win back

It sure sounds like a must see show :eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> So we have:
> 
> Roode/Gable vs AOP (again)
> Corbin vs Balor (again)
> ...


I've got nothing better to do on a Monday night other then get stoned and watch this crap, but a debut/return would be best for the open challenge. As said above, Bray returning would be worth watching. If it does wind up being some bum like Jinder/Mojo/etc. then fuck this show. Where is Drew in this preview?


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

They should have Ambrose be on commentary during Rollins' open challenge. Have Dean one up the Big Show by making 2 guys piss their pants.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bray is in Milwaukee according to PWInsider. Whether he appears back on Raw tonight, remains to be seen...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Bray is in Milwaukee according to PWInsider. Whether he appears back on Raw tonight, remains to be seen...


The underwhelming preview really makes me believe he is going to take the open challenge...and lose his return match. Wonderful!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Dean will wrestle on TV before TLC. I'm really missing him in the ring, it's kinda ridiculous they aren't letting him compete, considering that's the entire reason he worked so hard to come back from his injury lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I almost completely forgot about Bray.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have beer.
Give me Sarah screaming and headbutting or give me shirtless annoyed Dean wanting to brawl 

Either way, give me something


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Bray winning the IC title tonight would be neat to see especially if Dean costs Seth the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> The underwhelming preview really makes me believe he is going to take the open challenge...and lose his return match. Wonderful!


Unless Ambrose costs him the title.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It would be nice to see Bray come back and get a decent push.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

I sweat to god if Bray answers the Open Challenge. Maybe he wins because of Ambrose, Triple threat at TLC and we can get the title out of Rollins-Ambrose ? But then he'll be a heel and is that really the way to go ?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

If Bray were to answer the open challenge and win the IC title off of Rollins (with the help of Ambrose of course) then I might can get behind Wyatt again. Otherwise he may as well stay home because it would the same old nonsense that they have done with him over and over again.

It will probably be Jinder though considering Rondas open challenge last week was lackluster.

Ambrose/Rollins is literally the only interesting thing on RAW tonight. Probably will watch Titans/Texans before this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If no Wyatt I would take Drew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not the least bit emotionally invested in RAW, so I am hoping against hope that the show is good because I am watching the whole damn thing.


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we just have a swerve tonight please do something out of the ordinary


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH what if Lars Sullivan will answer the open challenge


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could see Seth losing the IC Title tonight *if* they don't want the TLC match to be about the IC Title, which would be good with me and makes more sense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Da constable gonna teach you all a proper diet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure why, but I'm excited for this RAW.

Fun segment so far!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob, what the hell are you talking about? What have you taken? You've literally won nothing since you came back :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley is sooo cringe just never let him say anything how hard is that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

raw already starting with a recap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lio looks so out of place in the ring right now. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doughboy Corbin talking about physiques. :heston


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

There is only one man in the ring that I give a shit about...the other three can fuck off.

Drew...my man!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Stop starting out RAW this way and get to the good stuff.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lolol wtf this is hilariously bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's an ER bed not a PTs room bed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This promo is awful. More vodka!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if Ronda will get to fight any men. Baron was considering it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Woof Braun.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought Hospital was a banned word


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this Bray Wyatt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun couldn't handle Big Bald Corbin. :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought that was gonna be Bray.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Gimme dat Elias push.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias is really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Elias plays in the ring...face Elias plays on the stage. :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I volunteer to flatten Braun Strowmans car tires so he can't make it to TLC. Just so Baron Corbin becomes permanent GM of Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Bray too, but Elias is good!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Man, this show is already sucking...... fpalm Why bother watching anymore?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I thought that was gonna be Bray.


yeah Bray being the replacement per steph for the Corbin match would have been perfect


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well that banned word list sounds bogus now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Elias is a STAR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley :buried


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha RIP Lashley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Well that banned word list sounds bogus now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's almost like they did it on purpose to call out the stupidity of it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

_Bobby Lashley sucks_

:lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Um what was that guy milking on that giraffe?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Face Elias >>> Heel Elias


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, isn't that the first time they've said 'hospital' and not 'medical facility' in ages.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do they keep using Drew as a dude to just stand around at ringside?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias getting Lashley heat:bjpenn


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Renee defending Elias.
i love it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually seem to like the talent here.. refreshing without Brock, Roman or Braun..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just like with the Iiconics, all goes to hell when Elias enters the ring. He has all the charisma in the world, but besides that match in which Seth carried him, there haven't been one time I felt anything when he wrestled.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is another 'heel GM abuses his power' storyline. Yay...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I actually seem to like the talent here.. refreshing without Brock, Roman or Braun..


Yeah, this was a much better segment than I was expecting when the show first started and they were standing in the ring to start the show and I was like 'eh.' Credit to them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yaaaaaaawwwwn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Turning this into a no DQ match midmatch, I've never seen this before :eyeroll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A lot of chanting... yet the screen showing few people chanting. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So just more of GM Corbin abusing his power? YAWN.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh look! It’s the authority all over again. BORING


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think Corey/Renee's back and forward is one of the only reasons I watch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is why its dumb when active wrestlers are also the GM


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone just left their phone chilling on the ring side wall?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This segment is at a half hour? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That move onto the stairs.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

That was sick!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw is starting the same way as it did last week with the same people beating up somebody and going into overkill territory with it. Meh.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Only 47 people viewing this thread ? :lol The WWE is officially dead


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why havent they been counted out yet, its way past a ten count


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So are there any other faces that can stand up to these heels or are they just going to decimate and bury every goddamn babyface on the roster?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was new and exciting.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These 3 massive men gives Vince a massive boner


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad Seth has his storyline with Dean, cos we know that if he didn't, he'd be getting his ass kicked by Corbin and his buddies.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

CoverD said:


> So are there any other faces that can stand up to these heels or are they just going to decimate and bury every goddamn babyface on the roster?




Finn is all I can think of lol so uh no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias should’ve stayed heel :sadbecky


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> So are there any other faces that can stand up to these heels or are they just going to decimate and bury every goddamn babyface on the roster?


Are babyfaces allowed to look vulnerable without buried being thrown out?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Look at that physique :drose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is this Dean video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Dean Ambrose comes to us"

Strange way to phrase that..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, this was a much better segment than I was expecting when the show first started and they were standing in the ring to start the show and I was like 'eh.' Credit to them.


it started out boring and then got more boring with the Braun backstage segment, but things picked up once Elias showed up and the trio seems to be showing more chemistry. Corbin is playing a great annoying heel.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean! Thank god


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Personal physician? Um... ok.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CoverD said:


> So are there any other faces that can stand up to these heels or are they just going to decimate and bury every goddamn babyface on the roster?


Heels standing tall 3/4 of the time is the way to build characters and feuds :draper2


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

NyQuil said:


> So just more of GM Corbin abusing his power? YAWN.


What's the use of having power if you can't abuse it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus Christ so much complaining about heels being heels. Folk get mad when WWE has pussy heels, folk get mad when they have heels decimate folk. Shit what do y'all want from heels lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was one of the most boring and terrible openings to RAW in history. And based on what's coming up, this could be one of the worst in a while. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lashley is in the same caliber as Lesnar but he's booked like ass. Terrible how this company treats anyone not named Lesnar or Roman.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn that beatdown on Elias was pretty brutal


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Are babyfaces allowed to look vulnerable without buried being thrown out?


While buried may be a strong word, they're definitely taking their babyfaces out of the picture with what they did to Strowman (of course he had an injury) and now Elias.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long before Renee says she doesn't know what's going on with Dean? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> While buried may be a strong word, they're definitely taking their babyfaces out of the picture with what they did to Strowman (of course he had an injury) and now Elias.


I mean I doubt Elias is gone gone, so I just see it as then letting heels look like they can actually handle business.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heel GM abusing power and getting a coalition of guys together to slowly decimate the bayfaces? Get enough people involved and this could be a 5v5 Match.
Maybe y'know at a certain PPV based on Survival Tag Matches or some shit like that as opposed to just a clusterfuck of dead brand war shit that got old after the first time.
Seriously Corbin, Drew, Lashley, Ziggler and 1 More Heel (Ambrose?) vs. Braun, Balor, Elias, Wyatt and 1 More Face (Rollins?) would've been a SS 5v5 with an actual story behind it if they applied the proper build and tweaked a few things


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Corbin isn't bad in this role :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Baron Corbin is one of the worst actors on the roster, and they are expecting him to carry this show as GM?

WHY?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a nice spot with Elias and the steel steps.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"General Manager elect"

:mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin got his tats touched up it seems


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT BEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT. HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT HEAT BREEZE


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we stop with the heel authority figure bullshit? Ugh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Alexa GM rumor was real eh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bliss is not very good looking anymore


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay another reason to keep Alexa on TV


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE sure loves their recaps.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess Alexa won’t be wrestling for a while.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What's better than 1 heel General manager? 2 heel general managers. This shit is gonna be insufferable

Bliss though :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That must be a serious concussion that Alexa is dealing with.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This Ambrose-Rollins storyline is terrible


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Bliss is not very good looking anymore


:rock5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These video packages for Dean vs Seth are so good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Can we stop with the heel authority figure bullshit? Ugh.


Unfortunately no seems American wrestling by and large is obsessed with meddling authority figures


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I doubt Elias is gone gone, so I just see it as then letting heels look like they can actually handle business.


I guess I kinda feel that the amount of heels on Raw greatly outweighs the faces.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> :rock5


I think it’s just the makeup or something. Idk....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Dean going to use the H word


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean shitting on crowds for no reason is just stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Unfortunately no seems American wrestling by and large is obsessed with meddling authority figures


And it really hasn’t worked for 13 years.... it’s worn out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's taken Elias' spot as the person who insults the local city :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shitting on the fans again. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOL dean in the staff room pretending its a doctors office.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yawn......


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cheap heat? Boring... what is this horseshit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that needle was huge. Fuck that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What in the actual fuck are they doing with Dean...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dean ambrose's personal physician's cinderblock office while he trashes the audience as dirty vermin for cheap heat :booklel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The scripts they're writing for Dean are awful but at least he delivers the lines convincingly.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a big ass needle


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heel Ambrose was so easy to book and they fucking ruined it. :lmao 

Dude talking while getting a medicine shot in his ass. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean having to resort to cheap heat. fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lololol at Renee this is so bad when it should be so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee saying Cory knows Dean just as much as she does?

:lol


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

WWE can't even book a heel Ambrose correctly. Fuck this product will forever be shit.

Feels so damn forced and borderline comedic.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

This is pretty much what watching RAW feels like


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

this is very gay :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

OMFG i cant...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Heel dean is trash...WWE butchers something else


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

Goddamn is it a rough crowd in here tonight or what? It's like reading 100 Simon Cowells at once.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Not quite sure how "Body Talks" by the Struts fits TLC but...ok.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I bet Ambrose Girl got excited when Dean was about to get that vaccine on the hip :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> And it really hasn’t worked for 13 years.... it’s worn out.


I agree but for whatever reason they're convinced they can't do a main roster show without it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is like... 93-95 WWF with 2000/01 WCW writing.............. my brain melted.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Heel Ambrose was so easy to book and they fucking ruined it. :lmao
> 
> Dude talking while getting a medicine shot in his ass. :sodone


Right? Let's not making him "crazy", but he will just be sarcastic and hate crowds! Totally makes sense. So great. Amazing Booking. :frown2:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, I’m out I can’t watch this kiddie crap anymore


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Last weeks Smackdown might be the worst 2 hours of wrestling in human history.

Raw hasn't been that much better so far.

That Dean promo was awful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Renee gave another stupid answer. Why do they insist on asking her every week :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was so awful. I have tears in my eyes. I just started laughing. :lol 

Wow. What are they doing to Dean?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The scripts they're writing for Dean are awful but at least he delivers the lines convincingly.


Now you know how I feel as an IIconics fan :darryl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone catch that Renee said that Cory Graves knows her husband just as well as she does?

:deandre


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know why they insist on having a 205 Live act on Raw every week for the past month or so.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

What's left on the card so I can just leave now or bite the bullet through this?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Revival about to do their job again like the good jobbers they are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lucha house party :maury

what the fuck am i doing with my life..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I bet Ambrose Girl got excited when Dean was about to get that vaccine on the hip :lol


LMAO :lmao Nah, didn't get to see anything so not that exciting hahah.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Poor Revival... and poor us. This shit is awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival gonna job again?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's a travesty what they've turned the Revival into.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Renee call this a sport?! Did I hear things?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Still under Lucha House Party rules :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised Corbin allows the Lucha house rules thing lol. He must be too "busy" to worry about them :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are they giving this match away for free on TV? This is a Wrestlemania moment happening in front of our eyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell are Lucha House Party rules? Stop.

:mj4


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Such a shame that a team like the Revival have to lower themselves to a joke like Lucha freaking House Party...

:MAD


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Cole doesn't even know the tag team names for this.

Literally has no idea.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Lucha house party :maury
> 
> what the fuck am i doing with my life..


I'm the only person in my house right now and I'm embarrassed to be watching this show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival lost.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey is much whinier than usual tonight lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How did that match make any sense? Corey was right the entire time... the Revival is being fucked but they want us to cheer against them?

Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Revival bu... Why do I even bother?

That thing was a mess


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lucha Party members are great one on one, but it just seems sloppy or confusing (not even sure) as a team. 

Also, that elbow from the top Elias did was nice looking.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Tuning out. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

double post.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia botching a simple punch.

:mj4

Damn, she sucks. Go back to the PC.

Holy shit. Sasha getting geeked out.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who will educate Nepotism Nia on how to cut a promo? :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Nia Jax promo? :fuckthis

I am out, gonna make dinner


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG THIS NEXT SEGMENT WITH NIA... Is this in the running for worst show of the year? The first hour definitely is...


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

nice job vince burying the revival even further


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

It's official folks. Sasha Banks is officially as big of a Geek as Bayley.

Who's the Boss ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol at that Bayley and Sasha garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm basically just waiting for Seth's open challenge.

Part of me thinks Dean will show up cos that doctor's office looked suspiciously like a backstage room at the arena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia about to give the rest of us Niabetes with this promo.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Revival going to win belts, especially if they move to Smackdown. They were built very strong when they debuted, but the injury stopped everything. 

They still are built strong, they just don't win. If anything hurt them, it was that Hammerstein silliness. But at least they didn't fall as bad as The Ascension.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cosmo77 said:


> nice job vince burying the revival even further


It's literally impossible to bury them any further, they finally appeared in China and they sent them into orbit..


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Months of teasing a Sasha vs Bailey feud?

Outcome: They are best friends who barely get used and are advertising merch.

That is some top level booking.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

ETateham said:


> Goddamn is it a rough crowd in here tonight or what? It's like reading 100 Simon Cowells at once.


lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that the likes of Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Braun Strowman are missing from Raw because of injuries :sodone


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

can't wait for Nia promo. I have been having trouble sleeping


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Chantix sounds scarier than smoking a pack a day


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at pretending Lars is the biggest free agent in WWE history


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lars Sullivan is the hottest free agent in history? What the?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cataclysmic destruction huh Corey? Who talks like that???? Lol I hope this tease doesn’t mean he’s the Seth challenger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Still hyping Lars huh?


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

I see they haven't even decided where Lars Sullivan is going yet.

Great forward planning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giving Nia this important of a timeslot. :heston

Wish The Man would show up and destroy her. :becky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that the likes of Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Braun Strowman are injured and missing from Raw :sodone


And if that's enough, we also can't have something as basic and simple as having the World Champion of the show be on TV every week, or at least most weeks.

Garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia is soo awful on the mic

its also sickening how the WWE is rewarding Nia and playing up her carelessness for giving Becky a concussion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A wrecking ball?

A Beach ball you mean


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the boos haved stopped


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes Nia the Raw roster is thankful for you, they're thankful that you make them look much better :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm thankful for Nia


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Facebreaker'? More like the chair-breaker.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ugh... I'd rather eat actual shit than watch this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking trash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Samoan Shamu cannot talk.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I have no idea what they've been doing with Tamina, she used to look a lot better. Now she just looks like Billy from Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Believe me, as a heterosexual male, Nia Jax is very, very resistible.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> the boos haved stopped


No wonder.

Nia is just awful on the mic.

Everyone probably just wants to get home at this point as well.

Crowd were hyped in the opening segment and now they are asleep and I can't blame them.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lars Sullivan... the most “sought-after free agent in WWE history”? 

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This makes no sense. Nia was champion in that match and lost it to Alexa's cash-in and Ronda won the title after that match with Nia :lol Yes, such a downfall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia should know a thing or two about a career taking a 'downturn' since hers was big time before she hit Becky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CoverD said:


> I have no idea what they've been doing with Tamina, she used to look a lot better. Now she just looks like Eddie from Hocus Pocus.


She reminds me of Tama Tonga which is not a compliment for a woman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the fuck is this shit? Ronda became champion and main evented a PPV after facing Nia, this doesn't even make any sense


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It's good that the crowd is reacting less to her. It beats the whole "any reaction is good" bullshit. The less people care, the sooner she will go away. And damn, what a great promo full of recaps.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nia and Ronda both have pretty faces.


Why do the makeup department make them ugly


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Lars Sullivan... the most “sought-after free agent in WWE history”?
> 
> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol




He puts Cena and Taker to shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually having Nia with this much mic time makes sense. I imagine people now have time to go out and spend money at the concessions.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck this is really being aired on TV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck, this is fucking pathetically so bad in so many levels


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nia does a better Ronda than Ronda


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia's delivery is awful.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

How did this fat bitch off the street find her way into a WWE ring?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Holy fuck this is really being aired on TV


Because of Vince and Dunn


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia is so off putting and so is that thing at her side.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

She still fucking talking lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> Nia and Ronda both have pretty faces.
> 
> 
> Why do the makeup department make them ugly


Same reason they give someone like Paige, who's complexion is as white as a ghost, candy apple red lips that makes her look like the Joker.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I want to slam a hammer on my head repeatedly after that...

Nia is trash.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh my god. This promo is Hot Garbage.

Please Alexa Bliss now that your in charge of the Women's Division teach the rest of the division how to cut a promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who ever gave Nia a mic should be fired ASAP.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Tamina's reactions are priceless


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm so glad that I lowered the volume for this bad promo :lmao

God, I've never been so happy to see Ronda Rousey.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

This is the worst promo in history.

She's bustin' out impressions :bummeddrake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia is so awful on the mic. Even with good material, she'd still be bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Nia is Trashing Ronda and Ronda comes out all smilies. 

She is the worst.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I never thought I'd be happy to hear that Joan Jett music hit. Ronda can cut a better promo than Nia.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

state of this promo, just awful.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Nia has no redeeming qualities. She can't even use this heat to her advantage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey coming out from the curtain all smiles right away like a fucking robot. Stop telling her to smile you out of touch, old FUCK.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems like Nia repeated herself about three times here, but I don't know, Nia's promos are not great, but they aren't abysmal either.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If someone's delivered a worse promo in the last 6 months than that let's see it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

woat segment contender. :heston


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

From bad to worse with Nia and now Ronda on the mic


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can Tamina just have a gimmick of sneering I like it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we have Ronda STOP SMILING when she comes out? 

Please, please let her actually stick with kayfabe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After that Nia promo










Nia might be the worst promo in the whole roster


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does Ronda have pink eye


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the makeup ladies secretly hate Ronda, judging by what they do to her eyes every week :lol


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If someone's delivered a worse promo in the last 6 months than that let's see it.


It's way worse than that.

That was a Worst Of All Time candidate.

6 months? I'll raise you 6 years.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda sounds soooo stupid I have to change the channel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my god...

Just make this end. fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Nia promo was legit the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Rousey coming out from the curtain all smiles right away like a fucking robot. Stop telling her to smile you out of touch, old FUCK.


It's looks like she is running for office greeting her potential voters.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I think she's going to pull out a bible and read a verse


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

From Bad to Worse.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

This is enough to set the Women's division back decades.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing I need more in my life then a Tamina match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would anyone turn down a WWE title match
only in stupid WWE logic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda's make up fpalm

Ronda's promo fpalmfpalm

This whole first 70 minutes fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

Yea this show tonite has been proper rubbish so far even I gotta cough up and admit.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Can I see WWE for the torturous Nia promo? I'll be having nightmare for years of listening to that


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell is going on with Ronda’s eyes?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Nattie just remembered Ronda is supposed to be her friend :lmao


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

To think Sasha and Bailey are advertising merch in the back then having to watch this shit.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank god here comes Ronda to save this segm.... errr never mind


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got aids and cancer at the same time watching this...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Riott squad have to come out and interfere.

fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

artenbauer said:


> It's way worse than that.
> 
> That was a Worst Of All Time candidate.
> 
> 6 months? I'll raise you 6 years.


I'll fold take the pot :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#mirrorbreaker #scalebreaker #Cakeslayer.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus, how many times do we have to see the Natty on the ground hurt and Ronda by her side spot?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh brother...


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay, so Ronda's help is out of commission. Maybe, like, Nia/Tamina should carry through with their ambush on Ronda? 

No?

Okay.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm usually entertained by RAW whether it's good or bad, but this shit tonight is making me depressed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Himiko said:


> What the hell is going on with Ronda’s eyes?


It looks like she has two black eyes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Pissing your pants still a major topic on this show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Natty's gimmick crying a lot?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Natalya’s new gimmick is getting attacked and having one of her friends sit next to her to help her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Pissing your pants still a major topic on this show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It probably will be for a full year knowing Vince's maturity level even at his age.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

EMGESP said:


> Jesus, how many times do we have to see the Natty on the ground hurt and Ronda by her side spot?


Seems to me like old lady Natty needs herself a Life Alert.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone get AOP some Flonase or Afrin.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I just want to see who the damn challenger is. If they make that the main event I’m gonna lose it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Women's wrestling is done
show is done to me


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why does Ronda have to smile so much? We want her to be the badass with the "I'm going to kick your ass" look.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Keep hyping Rollins’ IC open challenge, and you just know it’s going to be Mojo or some stupid shit at this rate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode should just turn on Gable already. Probably won't happen until RTWM, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia has literally nothing to get the audience invested in her, so she mentions Becky and nauseam. Too bad they won't future endeavor the talentless hack.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Is Nia's gimmick that she's awful at her job now?


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Not only are the Lucha House Party rules just stupid, but this is a terrible use of it. First, why are they handing The Revival loses back-to-back weeks for it. But how are you trying to gave the Revival be heels simply trying to fight within the rules against a group that is bending them by being able to have a 3-on-2 handicap match where tags aren't even needed?

Heels are supposed to be the one bending the rules. They are sympathetic because they are trying to prove themselves and do things the right way, but they give them heel promos so you are supposed to boo them. That just means they are fodder for fans wanting to see jerk heels get their due.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Roode should just turn on Gable already. Probably won't happen until RTWM, though.


Yeah, gotta get a lock on the pre-show match (and well deserved).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Nia has literally nothing to get the audience invested in her, so she mentions Becky and nauseam. Too bad they won't future endeavor the talentless hack.


Yep, and she didn't get anywhere near the heat she got last week. In two weeks time, she'll be back to being irrelevant again.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

AOP staring angrily at the camera, looking ready for war... while their manager justifies pissing himself.

So deplorably stupid. :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge and Christian show is back.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least I will always get the satisfaction that, as bad as some of the IIconics promos have been, they never have been as bad as that segment


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember when AOP was managed by Hall of Famer Paul Ellering?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Edge and Christian show is back.
> 
> :bjpenn


that was the best thing the wwe network produced so far


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

excalibur41389 said:


> Remember when AOP was managed by Hall of Famer Paul Ellering?


Yea, don't remember him ever pissing all over himself...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

excalibur41389 said:


> Remember when AOP was managed by Hall of Famer Paul Ellering?


He didnt want to travel that is why the change was made


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ive never noticed how terrible AOP's entrance music is before :bearer


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The only reason Gable has GABLE in size 3000 font across his chest is because WWE was too cheap to include his name in the Titantron video..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roode is so tan, it's over the top :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Wheres Gable's robe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> that was the best thing the wwe network produced so far


It's amazing it took them this long to make a second season.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt want to travel that is why the change was made


Apparently not. In an interview with Ellering, he himself stated that he had no aversions to going on the road at all.

Go figure.


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

excalibur41389 said:


> Remember when AOP was managed by Hall of Famer Paul Ellering?





CoverD said:


> Yea, don't remember him ever pissing all over himself...


How far they have fallen despite having the titles. They have set back the tag division more than a 13-year-old kid at Wrestlemania.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roode is so tan, it's over the top :lol


still not as tan as the hulkster, the tannest man on the planet :hogan


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the way to watch Raw: watch MNF and just browse WF thread for lol’s and info.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

They need to combine Raw and Smackdown and fire at least half the roster.

Or send everyone to NXT


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Passing Triangles said:


> Apparently not. In an interview with Ellering, he himself stated that he had no aversions to going on the road at all.
> 
> Go figure.


My understanding was they wanted to use him down in developmental still instead of on the main show.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Dean having to resort to cheap heat. fpalm


I officially give up on them doing anything right on RAW. Send all the good talent to SDLive please. Dean Ambrose literally could do this entire getting heat thing on his own without typical, cheap tactics yet here we are. That dude has produced some incredible promos on his own but recently the micromanaging of RAW had become so sickening that nobody can do anything without a script. I can’t remember the last phenomenal promo on RAW. Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

artenbauer said:


> They need to combine Raw and Smackdown and fire at least half the roster.
> 
> Or send everyone to NXT


Yep. Brand split hasn't increased the quality of either show. It's a waste these days.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait juan seenuh is in the latest transformers shitpile? :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's movies so far. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Passing Triangles said:


> Apparently not. In an interview with Ellering, he himself stated that he had no aversions to going on the road at all.
> 
> Go figure.


Then its just Vince dropping the ball once again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drake wearing Roode's robe.

:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Cena's movies so far. :lol


That big movie star career :cena

Just like The Rock :eyeroll :CENA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

artenbauer said:


> They need to combine Raw and Smackdown and fire at least half the roster.
> 
> Or send everyone to NXT


The talent of the rosters is not the issue, its the shitty booking by Vince and the shitty writing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I remember a fabulous time when all 4 of these men actually meant something.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So much toilet humour...

I hope Drake washes his hands after that lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it me or does Renee Young sound like a kid arguing with someone?

Corey Graves: Drake Maverick does that move netter than Roode
Renee Young: He does not!!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Wtf really fuck off Vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's pissing on it and whistling Roode's theme. 

:trips8


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

what the hell is going on


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:duck


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

How is that PG?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vince... peeing isn’t funny or engaging. Grow up you infantile piece of shit.


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lavidavi35 said:


> I officially give up on them doing anything right on RAW. Send all the good talent to SDLive please. Dean Ambrose literally could do this entire getting heat thing on his own without cheap heat yet here we are. That dude has produced some incredible promos on his own but recently the micromanaging of RAW had become so sickening that nobody can do anything without a script. I can’t remember the last phenomenal promo on RAW. Ugh.


Exactly, just have him be a PO'd guy. There was no need for his stupid cartoony bit last week saying the fans smelled. No need for the cheap heat. I think Ambrose is amazing, but this isn't letting him shine at all. The first promo when he put the Shield jacket in the fire was really good, but then they went back on it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmfao Vince is backstage laughing his old man balls off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

so now they watching piss porn during matches?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WOAT RAW so far. Angles centered around piss. :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I literally am feeling like I am losing IQ points watching this show :lol


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

Michael Cole: "Can you blame Bobby?"

Me: "Yes...how are adults in fights not able to act like their life is ruined by somebody taking their robe?"


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I just watched a dude take a piss on RAW. GROUNDBREAKING. HISTORIC.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All that fucking talent they’re consuming, and the best they can come up with is to center a show over a performer pissing.


----------



## artenbauer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm genuinely lost for words.

Might just stick some NBA on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Really? An open forum? At least put them in a match or something :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rockstar Spud, you've arrived in the big leagues of piss angles :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. I completely forget that Ember even existed until just now.

:trips8


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This might be the worst Raw I've seen in 10 yrs.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wait. they put curt hawkins in the mmc as bruan's replacement? lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HLA segment with Bayley and Sasha confirmed. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL poor Ember, she's doomed to lose now Hawkins is her partner :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

alexa wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray Wyatt coming to save the day later tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I just watched a dude take a piss on RAW. GROUNDBREAKING. HISTORIC.


DX got over by peeing on DOA's motorcycles...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just watched a guy take a piss live on TV. What a night this has been :trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Whoa. I completely forget that Ember even existed until just now.
> 
> :trips8


she would be much better facing Ronda than Nia.

what a waste of a talent in Ember Moon.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

I wouldn't mind and find it funny if Becky came back heel despite Nia clearly milking the Becky injury in attempts to get heat. It's humourous how Becky is used to build a title program on a show that she ain't on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... the man will be on tomorrow! Grwat... suffer through 100 minutes of shit for the only thing the WWE has going. I hate myself.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky BACK tomorrow! 

Thank. God. :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> This might be the worst Raw I've seen in 10 yrs.


If I would have tuned into this specific RAW 6 years ago when rediscovering the product, I would have never watched wrestling ever again. Not kidding.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DammitC said:


> I just watched a guy take a piss live on TV. What a night this has been :trips8


PISSTORY


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok Drake pissing on the robe was good :lol


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

My prediction for the "open forum"

It'll be a ruse to get Bayley and Sasha in the ring together, and then Bliss will announce a surprise one on one between them, which will inevitably end with a beatdown from multiple other girls.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

You replace Braun Strowman with Curt Hawkins.

That's like replacing Sylvester Stallone in Rocky with Pauly Shore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkins on Raw?!

:trips8


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Bray Wyatt coming to save the day later tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowing the Dub, they'll have Bray lose his return match.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Passing Triangles said:


> My prediction for the "open forum"
> 
> It'll be a ruse to get Bayley and Sasha in the ring together, and then Bliss will announce a surprise one on one between them, which will inevitably end with a beatdown from multiple other girls.


No it will finally be a payoff of the Lesbian storyline we were promised.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxy and Hawkins let’s go a team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Ember...stuck with the jobber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Bray supposed to be on tonight?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

An ecoli joke? Jesus fuck... Vince is deranged.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Is Bray supposed to be on tonight?




He’s in Milwaukee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pat Summit.

:mj4

These lines are so fucking stupid. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No way Jose is still in WWE


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Who wrote this episode of RAW, Doink?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JOBBER PARTYYYYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's probably the closest Hawkins is ever gonna get to a victory, being in someone's corner when they win :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Way Jose is still around?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Pat Summit.
> 
> :mj4
> 
> These lines are so fucking stupid. :lmao


Even Cole thought so. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE need to invest in better HD cameras so at certain angles with the LED lighting my RAW broadcast doesn't look like a 240p Youtube video converted to a GIF and reposted on Reddit 5,432 times of compression later..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is hell... I don’t know what I did in life to earn this, but it must have been awful. I don’t remember kicking any kittens....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just when you thought nthey couldn't make Ember a bigger geek lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> No Way Jose is still around?!


he should be on smackdown, would be much better off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Even Cole thought so. :lol


Seriously. Like anyone gives a fuck about Pat Summit. 99% of the people watching probably have never even heard of her.

:mj4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally we can enjoy RAW! No WAY JOSE!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Curt Hawkins, Alicia Foxx, Jinder Mahal, No Way Jose all in one segment.

What Dana Brooke, Mojo Rawley, and Zach Ryder weren't available tonight.

Let's get all the Jobbers out there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> he should be on smackdown, would be much better off


His gimmick is awful whereever he is. Either repackage him or release him. This Adam Rose wannabe shit is awful.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Curt Hawkins, Alicia Foxx, Jinder Mahal, No Way Jose all in one segment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who doesn’t like an old fashioned jobber party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder vs. No Way Jose.

Wow.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jinder and Jose. Keeps getting worse.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Kenny Omega, please save us from this horror show called Monday Night Raw.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Curt Hawkins, Alicia Foxx, Jinder Mahal, No Way Jose all in one segment.
> 
> What Dana Brooke, Mojo Rawley, and Zach Ryder weren't available tonight.
> 
> Let's get all the Jobbers out there.


Oh, there's still over an hour left tonight... Let's wait and see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we get to Seth's match now please? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is actually getting time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jose :buried


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Seth's open challenge opponent is going to be completely underwhelming, isn't it?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I am a Raw Guy. I bleed the Red of the Monday Night Raw Brand. This show tonight has been a hot steaming pile of crap. 

Absolutely Cringeworthy promos, Pee fetish's, the continued Burying of talented superstars, and Jobbers galore.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that the likes of *Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Braun Strowman* are missing from Raw because of injuries :sodone


The likes of Nia Jax, Tamina, No Way Jose, Jinder Mahal, Alicia Fox, and Curt Hawkins getting plenty of TV time just makes me miss these guys even more :cry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they need recaps of stuff that happened just an hour ago


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Vince has to be trolling Michael Cole with the lines they make him say. :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

You guys need to stop hyping the Open Challenge. It's going to be a let down. Has this show not prepared you for it? haha

Dean's doctor's visit was from "earlier today". He will be out to possibly cost Rollins the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE writers. :tripsscust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Open Challenge up next. Probably be a nobody or some shit. If it's someone that's not a joke, I wouldn't mind Seth losing the IC Title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Vince has to be trolling Michael Cole with the lines they make him say. :lmao


yeah like with the Anal Bleeding thing when Lawler had that heart attack


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Open Challenge up next. Probably be a nobody or some shit. If it's someone that's not a joke, I wouldn't mind Seth losing the IC Title.


If its not Bray or Lars, or some new debut who cares lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell have they done with Dean Ambrose? Shitting on about cities being smelly?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good guy Dean reminding everyone to get a flu shot though :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> What the hell have they done with Dean Ambrose? Shitting on about cities being smelly?


And people told me last week Dean is not a goofy heel ha ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chalk Dean Ambrose delivering a promo while getting some kind of shot in his butt to the ever-present weirdness of Vince.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda had a great promo earlier :

"You are lucky, that the time and the place, and the person on the receiving end of that punch(5 second pause) changed the history...of the whole world...and ay made you the hashtag facebreaker"

Promo of the year.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> You guys need to stop hyping the Open Challenge. It's going to be a let down. Has this show not prepared you for it? haha
> 
> Dean's doctor's visit was from "earlier today". He will be out to possibly cost Rollins the title.


Not a bad thought. Dean said he doesn't care about titles. That TLC match could be Seth Rollins minus the IC Title vs Ambrose. All depends who answers the challenge will tell a lot if your thought is legit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That skittle commercial... I... what... huh?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What an AWFUL raw.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm watching The Higher Power reveal from WWF Raw Is War 1999 

Ahhh, the joy of watching it back then 

The star power in the ring : 

Undertaker 
HHH 
Acolytes 
Chyna 
Shane 
Vince 
Paul Bearer 
Big BossMan 

Amazing


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nia being dreadful as always, Ronda completely butchering her lines...Drake Maverick pissing on things. Thank God I watched the Hockey game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark:

Now lets see how Vince fucks this up.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> What an AWFUL raw.


Even I can't defend this show. And I bleed Raw Red.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It baffles me that there are people who think Seth Rollins has a bad theme song.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> :mark:
> 
> Now lets see how Vince fucks this up.


That line right above that sig... foreshadowing.

(Gargano/Black for future reference)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean is definitely there...right?

:lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> I'm watching The Higher Power reveal from WWF Raw Is War 1999
> 
> Ahhh, the joy of watching it back then
> 
> ...


I love how Vince is wearing one of those "faceless ghoul" costumes you'd find in a Wal-Mart. The Higher Power is apparently a stingy shopper.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You don't care about Dean? Stop bullshitting us Seth :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is one of those vaccinatiion non believers. :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fucking Dolph really


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Awareness said:


> I love how Vince is wearing one of those "faceless ghoul" costumes you'd find in a Wal-Mart. The Higher Power is apparently a stingy shopper.




Amazing times [emoji23]


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins has had that title since Summerslam, but he just have remember he was a fighting champion :lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

lmao it's fucking dolph zigger


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We've seen this match a hundred times.

fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not Dolph again noooooooooo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O thank fuck... maybe a great match? Sure, seen it a lit but I will fucking take it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep. Here we fucking go again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler is NOT injured :drose :drose


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

im turning on the football game. screw this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let Dolph take the IC Title. I'm over that title as much as it used to mean something back in the day. Fuck it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

wow, the shields personal fall guy accepts the challenge.. this shit sucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah im out, lol
good night everyone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, this RAW is WOAT tier


----------



## cdyson (Jul 23, 2018)

How disappointing


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Really? Ziggler? Again?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Even the refs have quit shaving for this shit show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They could seriously not come up with anyone else except the guy who's faced Seth like a million times already? BOO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is recycled crap.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Too bad this isn’t for the Universal title... that belt needs saving...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Too bad this isn’t for the Universal title... that belt needs saving...


A show that doesn't even have a World Champion.

:ha

Fatal flaw for the show right off the bat. God, I hate what Vince has become.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Very underwhelming Challenger. I know it wasn't going to happen though I would have liked Mustafa Ali to answer the call


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriously...Ziggler/Rollins AGAIN?


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

This show needs Kenny Omega badly


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Seriously...Ziggler/Rollins AGAIN?


Silver lining... both guys can wrestle. They’ve saved raw from WOAT a few times.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

ChonWein said:


> This show needs Kenny Omega badly


Why for he can just get buried lol?


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ChonWein said:


> This show needs Kenny Omega badly


They’d fuck him up. He should stay in Japan and give out fabulous content as he has been for years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph resorts to alot of restholds in his offense when he's a heel, eh?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Dean costs Dolph the title to ensure his match with Seth is for the IC title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> Dolph resorts to alot of restholds in his offense when he's a heel, eh?


Don’t mind his. It makes gor a better pace. Now Orton’s....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They literally just came back from commercial 5 mins ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus in that commercial.

:mj4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ChonWein said:


> This show needs Kenny Omega badly


This show needs to become extinct more like.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's the battle of the big puffy hair with these two right now :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I predict Dean will make an appearance. Even if it's on the Titantron.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Maybe Dean costs Dolph the title to ensure his match with Seth is for the IC title.


HA! That would happen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Commercial breaks have fucked it up... but these two dragging the crowd in.

Any doubt Ziggler and Rollins aren’t two of the best?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd is starting to get into this match :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Dolph had it there, tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the Zig Zag is a bit of a meh finisher. I dunno, it just seems a bit too simple for a finisher?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

haha. Loved the second stomp attempt. Is there a finisher less effective than the zig zag and famouser? haha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These two are just great together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth won with the SuperPlex into Falcon Arrow combo?!

Wow, that's a first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL in that 'ridiculous kickouts' thread somebody was saying Seth never wins with the falcon arrow... there you go. He won with it :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> These two are just great together.


It is very entertaining to see 2 talented performers that actually give a shit about wrestling face each other.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow they need more finishes from signatures like that


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

He finally won with that move lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL in that 'ridiculous kickouts' thread somebody was saying Seth never wins with the falcon arrow... there you go. He won with it :lol


Seth reads WF?

:bjpenn


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like that it finally finished a match. And anymore doubting if Zigs needs to end... no matter what they fuck him over with, his ring work pulls the crowds in time and time again. 

Ziggker to SD to face Bryan and Joe please?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The superplex/falcon arrow spot is pure trash. Way to expose the superplex move as no big thing. fpalm


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Commercial breaks have fucked it up... but these two dragging the crowd in.
> 
> Any doubt Ziggler and Rollins aren’t two of the best?


True


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE keeps doing that thing where they make us think Dean's gonna show up and then he doesn't :lol We should stop predicting it, cos then he's more likely to do it lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Balor Vs Corbin main eventing lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about this open forum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler delivering what was EASILY the MOTN :rollins :ziggler2

That cool Superplex + Falcon Arrow combo FINALLY getting the win :Cocky


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> The superplex/falcon arrow spot is pure trash. Way to expose the superplex move as no big thing. fpalm


Literally the only person on planet earth that doesn't love the combo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> The superplex/falcon arrow spot is pure trash. Way to expose the superplex move as no big thing. fpalm


The Superplex hasn't been mo big thing for a very long time now. No one ever wins with it and quite a few people do it. If anything Rollins taking it a step further and adding to it to win with it is what will do it some good as it will give the move some credibility as a big damage dealer again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Commercial breaks have fucked it up... but these two dragging the crowd in.
> 
> *Any doubt Ziggler and Rollins aren’t two of the best?*


Nope, I've known that since Dolph Ziggler got switched over to Raw 7 months ago.

I'd also add Sami Zayn to those names as being among the best on Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish WWE would stop putting Alexa on TV every week while she's hurt. It's so annoying and reeks of special treatment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. Forgot about this segment.

:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth should win with that more often.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Crickets lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So is this just to give Alexa something to do until she is cleared or was that rumor of her being done true?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

So what if someone asks can you give me a blow job? She just said any kind of questions are ok lol ya right


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This shit is gonna be just as bad as Bayley its your life segment lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is such an odd setup for a segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Alexa, she can't be talking about Bayley. Bayley does not have a small butt :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Literally the only person on planet earth that doesn't love the combo.


I seriously doubt that. I posted this about the spot in another thread.



> I loathe the superplex/falcon arrow spot. For one thing, there is zero selling of the superplex which used to be an impactful move. Now why should I care when two other wrestlers do your standard superplex spot since it has been exposed as just a transition to another move?
> 
> Years ago, I despised this spot between Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards.
> 
> ...


I didn't like it then and I don't like it now.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The Hugger said Alexa Bliss is from Hell. That's not PG.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana's heel again now :lmao I can't fucking keep up with the turns in this company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO and people wonder why Bayley is a flop on the Main Roster.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Raw has zero star power on the roster and horrible storylines. This show needs to b cancelled.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Seth continues with the spot. Especially if he's going to pin some with it. Not everything in wrestling has to be so analyzed down to a tee. It's wrestling.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"General Manager-Elect"

JEEBUS VINCE, STAHP

JUST

STAHP


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I hope Seth continues with the spot. Especially if he's going to pin some with it. Not everything in wrestling has to be so analyzed down to a tee. It's wrestling.


He is AJ Styles cringe level on the mic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ChonWein said:


> He is AJ Styles cringe level on the mic


I love how over he is. It's fantastic.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ChonWein said:


> He is AJ Styles cringe level on the mic


disagree


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Nope, I've known that since Dolph Ziggler got switched over to Raw 7 months ago.
> 
> I'd also add Sami Zayn to those names as being among the best on Raw


Ziggler and Rollins have easily been the two best on the men’s side over the last 5 years. AJ Styles has been great, but not as long on THE WWE roster and Bryan’s issues have knocked him down in my eyes. 

Honestly, if we could grt proper booking this is the rister we could have at full power:

Rollins
Ziggler
Style
Nakamura
KO
Sami
Balor
Bryan
Joe
Drew

That alone is a fucking ridiculous list. Add the teams they squander (Revival/American Alpha/Usos/Bar/Ascension/AoP) and the women... jesus fuck they have Becky/Bayley/Charlotte/Ronda/Ember/Natty/Sasha.

There is no excuse for the main roster to be such a mess. This is the best talent this company might ever have at one single time. And I’m leaving out a few key plwyers and alll of NXT.

WAKE UP VINCE!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is the worst Raw of the year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't paid anything for this RAW and I want a refund


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Bray returns otherwise I stayed up for nothing


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

At this point, I bet it could be scientifically proven that every episode of the average Raw watched takes a month off your lifespan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a main event.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm gonna predict Balor starts to get beat down, then Bray comes in for the save. Now they'll have Elias, Balor, and Wyatt against the authority.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits
Don't look at her tits


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I haven't paid anything for this RAW and I want a refund


I'm considering suing for emotional damages.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray has to interfere, right?


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> DammitC said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I've known that since Dolph Ziggler got switched over to Raw 7 months ago.
> ...


Yeah, when you stop and look at this roster it's actually a dream team and should be way more entertaining than it is right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many commercials.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I keep forgetting about the no overrun :lol Then I remember and I'm like "wow only 12 mins of the show left" lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now if only they cut get rid of the 3rd hour.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Magnum721 said:


> Yeah, when you stop and look at this roster it's actually a dream team and should be way more entertaining than it is right now.


I think I’m more pissed with this roster being gucked than the WWE fucking up Punk/Bryan/Ryder in 2011/2012. This is a complete roster from low card to main event... abd they are shitting the bed as bookers.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Return of the Bliss Hole Theory thread tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Ruthless Aggression' heh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067263683955433472


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> LMAO and people wonder why Bayley is a flop on the Main Roster.


Yeah. Shitty writing and booking. Everyone on RAW is flopping like LeBron James.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why are they treating this like a frikkin presidential election?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin on offense.

:deandre

Handicap match.

:lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Jesus... Why...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray to the rescue?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't think any part of Raw even trended tonight...?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired of them using Drew as a lackey for somebody else. LET HIM BE ON HIS OWN.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't think of a bigger dork than Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Who wrote this shit? It isn’t creating heat... it’s going to make people not watch. Vince, fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lashley looks funny in sunglasses for some reason.

Wow. Thought for sure Bray was going to come out at some point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's actually funny how not over Drew is, the man has been given so much to get heat and he gets crickets.

B team and fucking Curt Hawkins are more over than him fpalm

I missed the majority of today's show, reading the results I'm thankful I didn't waste my time on this trash.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The crowd gives no shits. Talk about a dead angle.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was the worst RAW I've watched in a long time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

While it was all over the place, RAW kept me entertained. 7/10


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was one of the worst shows of the entire year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Baron Corbin is the centerpiece of the main event angle.

Alright.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to be too negative, but Seth/Dolph was the only thing worth watching tonight. I think I could say that about Seth most weeks/ :Cocky


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I typically find something enjoyable about Raw..tonight, I have nothing. Terrible episode.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lashley - Terribly bland.
Corbin - Terribly bland.
McIntire - Terribly bland.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This was one of the worst shows of the entire year.


 Worse than last week's SD? That was probably the worst SD I've seen since the split.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Ziggler and Rollins have easily been the two best on the men’s side over the last 5 years. AJ Styles has been great, but not as long on THE WWE roster and Bryan’s issues have knocked him down in my eyes.
> 
> Honestly, if we could grt proper booking this is the rister we could have at full power:
> 
> ...


Yep, you're spot on!

Don't let the naysayers make you think twice about this. They have a GREAT roster that has plenty of good talents. Just look at the names you mentioned. 
Many of them are pretty good talents that definitely have a place in today's company, and they definitely do deserve to be utilized better. 

It's not their fault that the product is underwhelming because they're stuck in an era where the creative team/management has no clue how to book them properly or how to showcase many of their strengths. 

It's a shame that the WWE has ALL of these talented names, and they're still unable to deliver many exciting episodes of Raw and Smackdown on a weekly basis with all of that talent.

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose backstage promo

- Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Are babyfaces allowed to look vulnerable without buried being thrown out?


Do they ever get their shine back? If the answer is no, then that's what being buried is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was pretty crap Raw episode. Even Dean wasn't that good tonight, not with the absolutely awful material they're giving him. I do love how he absolutely sells the shit out of whatever they give him though, he said it all with such a convincing nature like he truly believed it. And he looked great :lol

Seth vs Dolph was the highlight for me. I'm sick of those two facing each other but the match really picked up, and it's cool to see Seth win with the falcon arrow/superplex combo.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> While it was all over the place, RAW kept me entertained. 7/10


:heyman5


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Worst show I've seen in years. No compelling angles, nobody's over, everything is done to GET THE HEAT despite the crowd snoring. Jesus Christ, what a trainwreck this company's creative direction has become.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I really couldn't give a damn about the finish.

Balor has been jobbed out and that job squad have no credibility in my eyes. They're basically jobbers for Braun to squash before Brock beats his ass again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Do they ever get their shine back? If the answer is no, then that's what being buried is.


Can we wait longer than 2 weeks before pondering if they'll ever get their shine back. Not to mention losing a feud and being buried aren't the same thing. Being buried is what happened to Zack Ryder. Getting beat up by 3 top heels in a 3 vs 1 fight is not burying material.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a shit ending. Awful Raw. Probz the worst of the year. Already bored of the the Lashley/Drew/Corbin trio. 

Bray should have returned here and cleaned house, but nope... we can't have good things.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Once again, Rollins the best part of Raw, easily. Enjoyed the match between him and Ziggler.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

No Bray Wyatt after all


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Dean Ambrose backstage promo
> 
> - Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental title


 Dolph :lmao

I was thinking of rewatching the show thinking Seth might get a new challener, but Dolph again :lmao

Screw that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HEAT.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit show. Everytime I watch this shit live i wonder why i still even bother keeping up with this shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a cold that's more bearable than RAW. I only kept watching because I thought Bray was showing up.

My only highlight from the show was Dean Ambrose's promo and that's for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I just don't get it.

That is all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just read the results.

So who is going to help Balor against Corbin, McIntyre and Lashley?

Balor, Elias and who? Crews?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Can we wait longer than 2 weeks before pondering if they'll ever get their shine back. Not to mention losing a feud and being buried aren't the same thing. Being buried is what happened to Zack Ryder. Getting beat up by 3 top heels in a 3 vs 1 fight is not burying material.


From what I hear the faces never get their shine back, it's basically every week the heels beating all the faces asses and the process repeats itself the following week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> From what I hear the faces never get their shine back, it's basically every week the heels beating all the faces asses and the process repeats itself the following week.


From what you hear? This storyline of Drew, Lashley, and Corbin beating the shit out of folk literally started last week. Not to mention the fact people bitch when heels never get to look strong, especially heel groups. Now that there's a group of heels not getting ran over somehow that's also wrong too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How about that oh so fresh authority figure angle? :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's not forget Nia's "promo."

:mj4


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> From what you hear? This storyline of Drew, Lashley, and Corbin beating the shit out of folk literally started last week. Not to mention the fact people bitch when heels never get to look strong, especially heel groups. Now that there's a group of heels not getting ran over somehow that's also wrong too.


According to everybody but you yes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People: "Last week's SD was one of the worst show of the year, nothing can be worse"

RAW writers: "Hold my drink"

Thank God for the return of the E&C show :lmao. Charly on the show :book


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Next week on Raw...

Drake Maverick throws a bottle of "piss" into Bobby Roode's face.
Nia Jax cuts a 30 minute promo.
Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin, which then turns into a 3 on 1 handicap match.
Jinder Mahal & Mojo Rawley vs No Way Jose & Curt Hawkins main event in an epic tag match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Over the weekend, people like Ciampa, Ricochet, and Mustafa Ali all responded to Rollins' open challenge on Twitter saying they'd like to answer it. Why can't we get one of them for a week? At least it's fresh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> According to everybody but you yes.


This storyline literally just started last week, this isn't a me thing, it's a fact thing. Saying that Braun, Elias, or Balor or buried because they got laid about by 3 people is over dramatic. But why debate with somebody who literally only has 2nd hand information on the storyline


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> This storyline literally just started last week, this isn't a me thing, it's a fact thing. Saying that Braun, Elias, or Balor or buried because they got laid about by 3 people is over dramatic. But why debate with somebody who literally only has 2nd hand information on the storyline


Good question, not sure why you keep replying. Considering you're the only person I see here that feels the way you do.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Let's not forget Nia's "promo."
> 
> :mj4


Nia is absolutely horrible on the mic. She's lightyears worse than people who can't even speak english well like Asuka. Hell, she's worse than the lucha party guys who don't speak at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Good question, not sure why you keep replying. Considering you're the only person I see here that feels the way you do.


What are you babbling about even the person I initially replied to admitted "buried" was a bit much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Upon further review, the best part of RAW was the overrun. :trolldog


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Low blows and needles to asses, wtf is wrong with Vince?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Next week on Raw...
> 
> Drake Maverick throws a bottle of "piss" into Bobby Roode's face.
> Nia Jax cuts a 30 minute promo.
> ...


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

I refuse to believe USA network execs actually watch raw. No way.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I know I’m late to the party but I just found MLW fusion on YouTube and I realized that raw was on so I flipped it over and saw no way Jose and went back to watching MLW. When I finished that episode I went back and saw Dolph Ziggler vs Rollins for the 205929483 time and decided that MLW was more interesting.

And I’m a fan of Rollins and Ziggler.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whats the point of Ziggler now? He's not even connected to Drew anymore.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah like with the Anal Bleeding thing when Lawler had that heart attack


I don't remember that :lmao Must have edited that line off the Network because I've just recently went through all those episodes and would have remember hearing Cole say Lawler's asshole was bleeding :bryanlol


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Nia's promo literally gave me aids in my ears. Probably one if the cringiest things I have seen all year, for fuck's sake get that piece of trash off of TV.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pros-

Elias

Ambrose promo

Alexa in business attire



Cons-

Everything else

And a special mention to Nia Jax for her worst of all time promo.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

SO to anyone who watched both which show was worse, last week's SDL or tonights Raw?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whats the point of Ziggler now? He's not even connected to Drew anymore.


They pretend it never happened


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought the entire raw sucked.. Even reading through it and watching the highlights make for a depressing sight.. Seth Rollins suddenly remembers Open challenge time and we get Dolph freaking Ziggler for the umpteenth time... The cluster fuck segments of the womens wrestling this week as it looks like them getting some praise for solid feuds would mean wwe have to bring it down a few notches... Finn Balor getting squashed on 3-1 by monster heels being built up for Strowman to conquer..this would all be fine if they finally have him beat Brock as the unstoppable monster but like his previous schticks, he would be built up and would lose ... and still with the peeing 

And ya, like others have pointed out, what's with Ziggler ..so we are expected to forget his teaming with Drew?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I miss Reigns


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Next week on Raw...
> 
> Drake Maverick throws a bottle of "piss" into Bobby Roode's face.
> Nia Jax cuts a 30 minute promo.
> ...


Horrific.



And yet this will probably seem like a better option than what they actually do next week..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The best part of DVRing this episode of RAW? Deleting it. :evilmatt :fuckyeah


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I miss Reigns


Me too, and the lack of star power is amplified without Braun.

Now everyone else is pretty much equal top and nobody feels important. 

It really does help to have one guy mega-pushed, if only to make everyone else feel underrated.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

now that i think about it,you could skip all raws until the royal rumble,cause thats all vince gives a crap about anyway.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really didn't recognise Sasha Banks and Bayley in the ring without Riott Squad in there with them


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Last week, Ambrose banged on about old buddy Roman got cancer as divine punishment and then this week he's back in comedy segments getting injections on his arse.

:ambrose4

Thanks WWE creative.

Oh and Dolph fucking Ziggler got the open challenge spot.

:bean


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

If someone were to add last night's episode to a WOAT RAW list... I'd find it difficult to argue.

What a fucking mess.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

What was that sound? Oh, just RAW hitting rock bottom...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Seth reads WF?
> 
> :bjpenn





RapShepard said:


> Wow they need more finishes from signatures like that





Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL in that 'ridiculous kickouts' thread somebody was saying Seth never wins with the falcon arrow... there you go. He won with it :lol


Like between this and the way they used most of the words from the rumor "banned words list".. I am 100% convinced someone was reading WF and booking RAW accordingly..


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ambrose unleashed to cut a horrendous promo. Lol. What a joke.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Was it a great Raw absolutely not? Although WOAT I don't think I'd go that far, 

Rollins and Zigger again though huh? That's not at all stale right?

Now do I think it was the worst Raw of all time absolutely not although Raw 25 was extremely underwhelming after all the build ( really I thought the highlight was Miz taking the IC title of Reigns) but other then that I thought the event was a complete failure


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Raw is absolutely awful right now. I still watch, but mostly just listen to it as I'm doing other things around the house of an evening after work. Nothing caught my attention at all about this episode.

* Women's overfill that led to nowhere. Riott squad attack Natalya again. Yawn. Sasha/Bayley get attacked. Yawn. Nia Jax and Tamina? Yawn.
* Corbin's GM storyline is beyond redundant. Its payoff is what? Strowman whipping them alongside Elias and Balor? Yawn.
* IC title was a wasted opportunity. Rollins/Ambrose does not need the title. Could've lifted the title from Rollins via distraction and give someone a decent focus, such as Balor, McIntyre.
* Tag titles are a joke. Roode is a joke. Pissing is a joke. Yawn
* Bliss now playing heel authority figure to go with heel GM and heel commissioner. Yawn.

Just a complete horror show.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I watch Raw by either flipping between it and NFL or having my laptop out and catching up on work. Last night I flipped back every ten minutes to see what the next segment was. I think about 15 total minutes was watchable and that was Dean’s promo (for the wrong reasons) and the Rollins match. 

I think Raw hit a new low last night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I was watching for the first hour...started to really lose my mind after the Nia promo...kept myself awake and kept smoking hoping and praying for Wyatt or something entertaining happened. Then Dolph came out and I instantly passed out. Worst RAW of the year no doubt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> What was that sound? Oh, just RAW hitting rock bottom...


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

That was a terrible filler episode of RAW. I get that it is a huge grind and not every episode has to be superb, but they should all accomplish at least one thing and move at least one storyline forward. Maybe making Alexa Bliss the women's division GM was that one thing, but they didn't even go anywhere with it. At the very least I was thinking that the open forum with Bayley and Sasha might lead to a women's division tag team belt (which I'm not really for since they just don't have the depth for it), but that open forum did nothing either.

I can't think of one single way anything is different or moved forward after that episode.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Generally I tend to blame the performers because I had the impression that they actually thought what they were doing was good. But last night I had the impression all of them knew it was a big pile of shit. Maybe it's just an impression, but it's like they weren't trying anymore.
The only "good thing" is Corbin, I think he's really good in his role, but the whole booking doesn't really make sense. Like I don't see scheme or any logique behind what they do, no purpose. 
The Nia fraud begins to show : we get it you broke her face, you got heat, but you're shit. Lose to Ronda so you can be the token that you are.
The Dean and Seth feud is really going down the drain. I had no problem with them taking it slow so they can finish it at Mania, but now it became a generic heel-face feud : you got Rollins saying What up Milwaukee and doing open challenges, and Dean getting flu shots in his ass because Houston's dirty I guess. 
The tag team division is just crap. AOP with fucking Rockstar Spud. They are shit already, so just kill their gimmick. And Roode-Gable suck. They're just bad. Not to mention the Lucha House Party crap. I don't even try to understand it, I'm legitimately confused while I'm watching it. 
Bayley and Sacha can fuck off already, and join Ember Moon in No Way Jose's thing right through the fucking backdoor. Fucking deadweight.

I don't know if I forgot something but OMG it was bad. And I was actually kinda excited for this RAW, I was expecting stuff from Dean-Seth and the Corbin angle, but nothing.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't believe they literally gave us no progression with the Dean/Seth fued. It's obvious WWE don't care, huge shame.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

bradatar said:


> I was watching for the first hour...started to really lose my mind after the Nia promo...kept myself awake and kept smoking hoping and praying for Wyatt or something entertaining happened. Then Dolph came out and I instantly passed out. Worst RAW of the year no doubt.


Especially with Seth being tied up with Ambrose, for what will presumably be at least a few months, they are very, very low on the face side.

Balor and Elias are being forced into top spots, despite having relatively little success above the midcard. You’d think that this would be a great time to bring Bray back who is healthy and sitting on the sidelines. There’s no doubt that he needed a break as they did nearly irreparable damage to his character. But, if brought back as a face and given a few bug feud wins, he can be salvaged.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I come online and find out Raw delivered us one of the worst Raws of all time. I am so happy I didn't watch but a part of me feels sad that I missed the train wreck.

WWE business as usual


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I was watching for the first hour...started to really lose my mind after the Nia promo...kept myself awake and kept smoking hoping and praying for Wyatt or something entertaining happened. Then Dolph came out and I instantly passed out. Worst RAW of the year no doubt.


Zero reason it should have been Ziggler in that spot. WWE sometimes just needs to throw a person out there and have a match between two guys and see what happens.

I'll still never forget when John Cena had the open challenge and the New Day came out. We all expected Big E but it turned out to be Xavier Woods vs. John Cena in a tremendous match.

Remember when HHH had an open challenge and it was Taka? That match was awesome.

Wouldn't it have been great if it was somebody like Apollo Crews or Tyler Breeze?

PS.: Does anybody know what happened to Jason Jordan? He's not listed on the roster anymore, just as a producer. I'm guessing they already gave up on him in the ring? Disappointing. His Kurt Angle story killed him that quick.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Isuzu said:


> I refuse to believe USA network execs actually watch raw. No way.


they wouldn't have paid what they did if they actually watched it. I wonder if fox and usa execs are looking for ways to get some money back if the ratings continue to be as bad as they have been.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

excalibur41389 said:


> That was a terrible filler episode of RAW. I get that it is a huge grind and not every episode has to be superb, but they should all accomplish at least one thing and move at least one storyline forward. Maybe making Alexa Bliss the women's division GM was that one thing, but they didn't even go anywhere with it. At the very least I was thinking that the open forum with Bayley and Sasha might lead to a women's division tag team belt (which I'm not really for since they just don't have the depth for it), but that open forum did nothing either.
> 
> I can't think of one single way anything is different or moved forward after that episode.


If they introduced Women's tag belts and have them be titles that can be defended cross-brand instead of each brand having their own, I think they would be awesome. That way Bayley/Sasha could be champions and defend them against any team from Smackdown or NXT. Then there would be plenty of options and fresh matchups. But WWE isn't about fresh matchups obviously so doubt they will do it right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Masochist that I am, I actually watched the Nia segment again before I deleted it from my DVR. It was still epically bad. Nia doing her Ronda impersonation was top tier cringe.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

This raw felt like I ate a lemon... and I just saw the highlights I feel bad for those who watched the 3 hours.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Seriously difficult to imagine how RAW could be booked any worse at the moment. Tag champions being made to look like a joke by their “comedy” manager, the Revival being constantly buried, Bray Wyatt not even being used. They’ve even managed to make the Rollins/Ambrose feud distinctly meh. Did we really need *another* Rollins/Ziggler match? Come to think of it, was Drew McIntyre even at ringside for that match?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I watched literally one thing on this show, and that was Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins. The match was totally bang average and something I would never watch again BUT it was easily their best match against each other.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC said:


> I watched literally one thing on this show, and that was Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins. The match was totally bang average and something I would never watch again BUT it was easily their best match against each other.


Why would you watch Seth vs Dolph when, judging by all your posts about him, you dont care for anything Rollins does? So of course any match with him to you is average or below average in your mind.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why would you watch Seth vs Dolph when, judging by all your posts about him, you dont care for anything Rollins does? So of course any match with him to you is average or below average in your mind.


I actually tuned in for the last hour, it just so happened to come on in that hour. Simple really :draper2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bmack086 said:


> Especially with Seth being tied up with Ambrose, for what will presumably be at least a few months, they are very, very low on the face side.
> 
> Balor and Elias are being forced into top spots, despite having relatively little success above the midcard. You’d think that this would be a great time to bring Bray back who is healthy and sitting on the sidelines. There’s no doubt that he needed a break as they did nearly irreparable damage to his character. But, if brought back as a face and given a few bug feud wins, he can be salvaged.


Elias is being built up which I will enjoy when the payoff happens. I'm a pretty big Finn hater, and think his character is garbage so I clearly agree with you in that he has no place being at the top of the pecking order. Bringing Bray back made so much sense..so they didn't do it. Besides Elias and Finn, what other face can even be put in a ME role? That's a legit question too. I fully believe in a tweener face Owens when he comes back, but thats in a few months. They're going to have to tread water for a WHILE unless they get a call-up or a return SOON.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I seriously question why the WWE deserve to remain in business after putting on a creatively bankrupt show like this. A 1.5 rating wouldn't even be deserved.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The City where wrestling died :ha

God am I glad I didn't waste my time and money attending this trainwreck :bosque


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW is boring as hell now. Where are the stars? There was no Dean, no Braun, no Roman. No Brock. No Universal Title. Lame booking. I have no idea what is up with that Kalisto tag team. Nix Jax has no business being given a lot of mic time. Her voice is not intimidating. In fact, her voice sounds the same in every shape or form. Seth Rollins all of a sudden is doing an Open Challenge when the IC Title looked to be non-existent when the Shield was reunited. And to conclude the night, I managed to not make it to the main event match between Balor/Corbin. I mean why do they have the main event match?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Watched Dean's promo. It was hilarious.

Dolph vs. Seth was cool.


----------

